# 27 year old Male, Many Symptoms, IBS?



## Chris9229 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, I am a 27 year old male/ 160 lbs. and I have had chronic constipation for many years. Not until the last few months did I notice it seemed to get worse. I was use to not going that often and having some bloating but in the recent past I've felt fuller, more bloated under my left front rib and the side of it. I've also recently noticed a pressure like something is pushing under my left rib toward the center of my sternum when bending over, twisting or after exercising. I have also had this pressure/discomfort in my left lower to mid back especially when bending over, bending backwards and when I'm in the shower I can feel the water putting pressure on the certain part where it's irritated, probably about the size of a tennis ball. When I put pressure on the back muscle with my hand or push against something it feels more tense in that back muscle compared to the other side of my back. It seems like it runs up my back more than it use to. I have also been getting tension in my left shoulder blade when lifting or using it, I even notice it when I sleep. My left hand/arm has also gone numb several times in the last month or so when I've been sleeping, even just lying on back, my right hand has occasionally too. I've felt pressure as far down to my left buttock or leg before too but that is not constant. I've had thinner stool too but sometimes they are normal as well. I've been taking more supplements to try to see if that helps and had a blood test a couple months ago and it turned out fine. I also have a history of drinking for prob. the last 9 or 10 years on and off but lately I've been cutting back and I've gone days and even months in the past without it. I have felt nauseous after eating before especially large meals but I haven't gotten sick and I have normal energy on days that the discomfort/worrying doesn't bring my mood down. I also don't pass gas very often, sometimes feel like I have to but it feels trapped. I've been meaning to exercise more to see if that helps because I haven't been very physical beside walking at work. The pressure pulling on my shoulder and discomfort under my ribs feels like it may be connected as well. Does anyone else have similar symptoms? Could these all be related? I may go back in the near future to have another check up. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Chris9229 -

Sorry for your health woes. I posted this a few weeks ago, it is lengthy but informative and should answer a lot of your questions.

Click on below link to read:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

I hope it helps and keep us posted!


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

It certainly could be IBS, but if the symptoms are getting worse you probably need to get that checkup to be sure. There are a number of conditions that could be the culprit, and once you know what you're dealing with you can work out a plan of attack. Good luck!


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

Chris9229 said:


> Hi, I am a 27 year old male/ 160 lbs. and I have had chronic constipation for many years. Not until the last few months did I notice it seemed to get worse. I was use to not going that often and having some bloating but in the recent past I've felt fuller, more bloated under my left front rib and the side of it. I've also recently noticed a pressure like something is pushing under my left rib toward the center of my sternum when bending over, twisting or after exercising. I have also had this pressure/discomfort in my left lower to mid back especially when bending over, bending backwards and when I'm in the shower I can feel the water putting pressure on the certain part where it's irritated, probably about the size of a tennis ball. When I put pressure on the back muscle with my hand or push against something it feels more tense in that back muscle compared to the other side of my back. It seems like it runs up my back more than it use to. I have also been getting tension in my left shoulder blade when lifting or using it, I even notice it when I sleep. My left hand/arm has also gone numb several times in the last month or so when I've been sleeping, even just lying on back, my right hand has occasionally too. I've felt pressure as far down to my left buttock or leg before too but that is not constant. I've had thinner stool too but sometimes they are normal as well. I've been taking more supplements to try to see if that helps and had a blood test a couple months ago and it turned out fine. I also have a history of drinking for prob. the last 9 or 10 years on and off but lately I've been cutting back and I've gone days and even months in the past without it. I have felt nauseous after eating before especially large meals but I haven't gotten sick and I have normal energy on days that the discomfort/worrying doesn't bring my mood down. I also don't pass gas very often, sometimes feel like I have to but it feels trapped. I've been meaning to exercise more to see if that helps because I haven't been very physical beside walking at work. The pressure pulling on my shoulder and discomfort under my ribs feels like it may be connected as well. Does anyone else have similar symptoms? Could these all be related? I may go back in the near future to have another check up. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hey you ever been checked for any type of hernias? I've had surgery for two inguinal hernias and one umbilical. Never had a hiatal hernia but I heard that one is up a bit higher. You should definitely look into that. My constipation started the day I got a hernia back in 2012.


----------



## Chris9229 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, I did end up going to the Dr. and he said that he thinks it's just from IBS-C and that I just need to exercise more and take supplements and cut back on alcohol. I asked if he thought I needed an ultrasound or colonoscopy and he thought that I'm over worrying and that I'm too anxious. I still have all the symptoms and I've still been drinking but trying to cut back some but the worrying doesn't help especially the more I read about younger people having more serious issues with their intestinal tract. I still feel that the pain/pressure under my left rib to my left back and up the left shoulder blade are connected. Does anyone know if it could be from constipation/straining? Maybe another organ? I think what if it's a tumor that's causing the pressure, I have to mention it's not always constant, sometimes I don't notice it as much. It is more noticed when I twist or bend over or if I go to grab something with my left hand that's on my right side. I still feel fullness and bloating on my left side after I eat and I notice it more when I sit than when I'm standing. Also, do not pass gas that often and sometimes feel like I have to but can't or have to strain to do so. Also seem to have noticed when I feel bloated it's more noticeable visibly on my left side than on my right. Still get numbness in my left hand and sometimes right hand when I'm lying on my back at night sleeping which makes me think maybe it's a nerve being compressed or something, I'm just hoping it's not a tumor or something serious. Still have thin stools but they do change sometimes to thicker. Also, I have not been physically sick or tired, just feel a little nauseous sometimes when I've eaten but that could be from me thinking what it could be. I also burp louder than I use to after eating/drinking and that part makes me think I have too much acid on my stomach or have upset it. I also had a blood test done again and liver came back normal and it checked for anemia and that came back fine too. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? Feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## StevieO (Dec 6, 2016)

> . My left hand/arm has also gone numb several times in the last month or so when I've been sleeping, even just lying on back, my right hand has occasionally too


This usually indicates a pinched nerve, but in your case it seems to be coming along with everything else including leg issues.



> I also had a blood test done again and liver came back normal and it checked for anemia and that came back fine too


Get this checked a month later too. I mean, just your Complete blood Count test and not your liver. That's one of the man things that'll indicate if something else is going on.



> I still feel that the pain/pressure under my left rib to my left back and up the left shoulder blade are connected.


This could be gas. You do keep saying you get bloated a lot on the left side. Just because you're not passing gas, doesn't mean there isn't any.

Don't drink for a couple weeks - a month, cut out dairy, cookies and stuff and see how you feel. I'm pretty sure you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Soccerlifter said:


> Hey you ever been checked for any type of hernias? I've had surgery for two inguinal hernias and one umbilical. Never had a hiatal hernia but I heard that one is up a bit higher. You should definitely look into that. My constipation started the day I got a hernia back in 2012.


Hi

Did you ever get your hernia in the your intestines fixed??? and if so did you regain normal bowel function?? let me know thx


----------

